# Tight tree board - or not?



## ThatsNotFennel (Dec 29, 2015)

I ride a Burton Flight Attendant 162 and while I love the board, it sometimes feels like a boat to turn on a dime. A little background - I'm 170 lbs. and I ride mostly groomers on the East Coast but my first trip out West has showed me my deficiencies. I am not a good tree rider, but sometimes it feels like the Flight Attendant is a bit big to be swinging around on tightly trenched turns. 

Would a shorter, maybe looser board be better for tree riding? I've been looking to find a shorter playful board for awhile, but now I think an additional board might be necessary. I just want something softer, and more nimble for tight spaces. I don't ride switch too well, but I'm not opposed to a twin. 

Size 10.5-11 boot. 170lbs. 

Any ideas? 

P.S. Please don't throw up suggestions that are near impossible to find. I live in the real world.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Moss Wing Swallow, Ride War pig, K2 Party Platter, Salomon Derby, or a Flow Darwin.

If you want more traditional decks the Arbor Coda or Element, Niche Story or Aether, K2 Turbo, or a Rome Agent Rocker.


----------



## ThatsNotFennel (Dec 29, 2015)

Nivek said:


> Moss Wing Swallow, Ride War pig, K2 Party Platter, Salomon Derby, or a Flow Darwin.
> 
> If you want more traditional decks the Arbor Coda or Element, Niche Story or Aether, K2 Turbo, or a Rome Agent Rocker.



Have you ridden both the Warpig and the Party Platter? I've been eyeing up both of those boards for awhile, but I don't know anyone who has ridden them short of the reviewers. Anything to note from a rider's standpoint?


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

I have the yes optimistic. It is good. But listen to Nivek. I don't know why he didn't add Marhar Lumberjack to his list? @Nivek


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

You could see if this guy wants to sell his branch manager.
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/#/topics/230681?page=1&_k=hwflzz


----------



## DoubleA (Apr 30, 2014)

+1 Warpig. My daily is a 160wide Whiteout and the Warpig was great for the deepish days and tight trees spots we had at Boho. Went back to the Whiteout when it got windblown and tracked out though.
The Warpig excelled in fresh tree lines and banked tracks through trees. Very surfy and turns quick on the back foot. It'll be my 8"-bottomless day board.


----------



## ThatsNotFennel (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm demoing the Warpig tomorrow. Maybe not the most ideal conditions, but I know of some tree runs that should still be fresh. We will see if there is noticeable improvement over the Flight Attendant.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

ThatsNotFennel said:


> Have you ridden both the Warpig and the Party Platter? I've been eyeing up both of those boards for awhile, but I don't know anyone who has ridden them short of the reviewers. Anything to note from a rider's standpoint?


I owned both. I loved the Party Platter 150, it was a blast in a few inches of pow and was stable on groomers as well as flats, although not that quick edge to edge on hardpack. On the other hand I was not a fan of the War Pig 148 and couldn't wait to get rid of it. They're both similar in build and specs, but I think the narrower waist of the War Pig made it less stable flat basing on hardpack and it didn't have as much float in pow as the Platter, so I wouldn't bother busting it out in anything more than 2-3". The War Pig does carve a little better, but with such a short effective edge, it would never be my choice for carving either. Basically I found it to be useless.

My favorite tree boards this season would be the Lib Coho, Lib Mayhem Short Fat, Nitro Treehugger, and NS Swift.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Comparing the 150 PP and 148 WarPig is like comparing a 160 Turbo and 153 Berzerker. Designed for similar things, but one much bigger than the other. The 148 Pig is the small. The 150 PP is the large. The Pig is stiffer both tip to tail and torsionally, I preferred the Pig as it was a little chargier than the 143 PP. 

People like what they like, the Small WarPig is my personal short fat favorite for 2017.


----------



## shovel (Aug 15, 2016)

I have a 2017 Yes 420 which I took to Japan in January. I didn't get to use it as much as I wanted due to the Powder Gods favouring Honshu over Hokkaido this year, but on the few decent days we had I found it easily manoeuverable and very nimble through the trees and she floated straight over the top of buried moguls and icy crud when my mates on a Hovercraft and a Flagship were getting slammed to bits.

This is the only short fat board I've ever ridden so I cannot give an educated comparison to any others, but I really like this board and can recommend for powder and trees.


----------



## lbs123 (Jan 24, 2017)

Isn't that Flight Attendant too big for you? I'm the same weight as you and 159 looked like ideal for me. At 162 we are at the bottom of the weight range. Anyway, looking forward to your experience with Warpig as I was thinking about getting one too. Especially how it carves in comparison to your FA.


----------



## ThatsNotFennel (Dec 29, 2015)

lbs123 said:


> Isn't that Flight Attendant too big for you? I'm the same weight as you and 159 looked like ideal for me. At 162 we are at the bottom of the weight range. Anyway, looking forward to your experience with Warpig as I was thinking about getting one too. Especially how it carves in comparison to your FA.


Yes the FA is big for me. But I live on the East Coast and ride almost exclusively groomers except for the occasional trips West and North. I've ridden it in some stashed powder and it floated great but definitely lacks maneuverability for someone my weight. 

I'm picking the WarPig up in about an hour. I will report back tonight.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Tight trees usually have deeper snow, so you don't want to go too short. My suggestion would be to spend more time in moderate trees, really work on your technique in there, and then get into the tighter stuff (that's what she said).

Chances are, it's not your board.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Tight trees usually have deeper snow, so you don't want to go too short. My suggestion would be to spend more time in moderate trees, really work on your technique in there, and then get into the tighter stuff (that's what she said).
> 
> Chances are, it's not your board.


Exactly this.

162 is not that big for your size. And the FA is not that stiff, not too wide and has a pretty aggressive sidecut..... that board should turn ok.


But you can always add another board


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Nivek said:


> Comparing the 150 PP and 148 WarPig is like comparing a 160 Turbo and 153 Berzerker. Designed for similar things, but one much bigger than the other. The 148 Pig is the small. The 150 PP is the large. The Pig is stiffer both tip to tail and torsionally, I preferred the Pig as it was a little chargier than the 143 PP.
> 
> People like what they like, the Small WarPig is my personal short fat favorite for 2017.


I would definitely like to try out the War Pig 154 someday. Just super disappointed in the float of the 148, which was much less than even my Storm Chaser 142 and Lib Short Fat 146. It was fun to butter and spin around at Snoqualmie (think East coast size resort) and had great pop, but disliked every minute of it on longer/faster runs as well as off-piste, where the Party Platter truly impressed me.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

For what it's worth, my tight tree/mogul board is a Prior Khyber 160.

My deep powder/groomer blaster board is a Virus Avalanche 160.

The biggest difference in the two is the much deeper sidecut of the Khyber. For the same leg movement the board is much quicker to initiate a sharp turn.

Stick with a good length board for your weight (I'm not a fan of the short board "technology" that makers are professing right now), and get the rest of the specs to line up with what you're trying to do with it.


----------



## ThatsNotFennel (Dec 29, 2015)

I tested out the Warpig today and I've got to admit I was seriously impressed. Conditions weren't great in the woods so only got one tree run in, also I didn't want to wreck a demo board by hitting a tree by accident. Inch of crust over silk in the trees where there weren't tracks. Tracks were firmed up. Groomed runs were hard in the morning and then softened up significantly as the sun and other riders did their thing. 

Had a lot of fun whipping the deck back and forth on quick turns. Going from camber to whatever this is, obviously felt how forgiving the board could be. I was surprised with how well the Warpig handled speed (I'm a 30-40 mph rider, so nothing crazy), and I guess because of the width it ate up the chop. Tried laying it on its side but I'm not much of a carver so hard to say one way or another. Nose and tail were pretty soft so my limited buttering capabilities felt great, and it ran flat pretty smooth. 

I had a great time on the board. I'm going to try it again on Saturday and then I'm going to buy it. It was playful and nimble and was just a great change of pace for me. It's the first short fat board I've tried but I'm convinced with how much fun they can be.

Thanks to Nivek for pointing me in the right direction. 

-ThatsNotFennel


----------



## ThatsNotFennel (Dec 29, 2015)

I'd also like to point out that those commenting that my technique is not there for tight trees are 100% correct. I had zero experience before this trip, but I'm glad it all led to this. I will continue to work on my crappy riding and in the meantime have a great time on the Warpig when I feel like a change.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah some boards are harder than other in trees. Also depends on the conditions.

If you're used to doing it, or ride different boards, you sort of recognize when it's the board or the conditions. But if not, then it'll all feel alien.


----------



## lbs123 (Jan 24, 2017)

ThatsNotFennel said:


> I tested out the Warpig today and I've got to admit I was seriously impressed.


Great to hear you had fun time on Warpig. Did you ride Small or Large?


----------



## milwaukeeater (Feb 26, 2020)

yes try a party platter its a blast and for the money it bites pretty hard on the pig series. the super pigs i think are pretty stiff and i'd pick a size smaller on the wt charting so that you'd be at the heavy end of the chart sizing other wise they need to be pushed pretty hard to feel responsive they seem heavy too. the mountain pigs are just right, they turn quick and have a decent powder nose a bit stiff that require some aggression to get into the sweet spot at tmes. havent been on a war pig. the never summer 165x hammer feels way smaller that what it is, another excellant choice that i'd rather have the a pig. I've ridden a 170 for over a decade in the trees and had no problems ever but these new volume reduced boards are fun!


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm sure that guy has been waiting three and a half years for your post 😁😁😁


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

In perpetuity of this zombie thread, I can confirm the party platter is great in the trees.


----------



## milwaukeeater (Feb 26, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> I'm sure that guy has been waiting three and a half years for your post 😁😁😁


ok,, well the website put it infront of my face as ' things you may like to read' didnt even look at the date.. i'm just gonna go ride and log this chit off! cheers


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

So what you guys riding for your tight tree board? I’m thinking about a nitro fintwin or mind expander


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I've been pretty stoked with the yup for tree runs at jay!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I’ve never been able to figure out the Yup is it volume shift or no?


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> So what you guys riding for your tight tree board? I’m thinking about a nitro fintwin or mind expander


Party Platter

Love pretty much everything about that board. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I’ve never been able to figure out the Yup is it volume shift or no?


Eh. It's not really volume shifted at all. It's just a fun directional shape with good pop and maneuverability. The s camber works quite well on it.

Imho, tree riding is a bit like riding moguls. You want something you can turn gently, but also muscle around dragging the back foot if you need to. S camber allows for that. Weigh the front a bit and kick the rear for an aggressive change in direction and to shed speed. Get into the back foot driving and use your front leg to gently guide the board through the trees. 

We'll ride together sometime and you should do a few runs on it. I really want to try the party platter!



smellysell said:


> Party Platter
> 
> Love pretty much everything about that board.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


And he owns one already!


----------



## Easyrider17 (Oct 9, 2020)

There's trees and then there's trees. On the east coast, we have ridiculously tight tree lines that have to be cleared regularly, so most tree lines get a ton of traffic and get bumped-up within a day after a snow fall. On firmer days I'm not crazy about volume-shifted boards because I find them harder to maneuver in firm bumps between trees. For those days I have a short-ish (for me) Jones Mountain Twin 157 that is super-nimble. On softer/fresh snow days volume-shifted boards are great and I have a Jones Mind Expander 158 which has a lot more float than the mountain Twin. 

Trees in most places out west are a different animal. Compared to east-coast trees, in the west you usually get better spacing between trees, deeper snow, and less traffic for a given area meaning usually no firm moguls in the trees. For those conditions the Mind Expander is great, but even something directional-freeride like a Berzerker, Flagship or Crosscut is pretty good, too.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I've ridden the yup at jay and at copper/Loveland in trees and enjoyed it. I'm riding a 153.5 at 165lbs and a size 8 boot and find it works well. 

That said, others have ridden far more boards than I have so...


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I think torsional flex helps in the trees. I also don't like too much of a tail in there, but I'm not really riding switch through trees that much. I have a preference for softer highbacks with a fair amount of lateral flex. Volume shifted boards are rad, but if it's getting really deep and low angle I need a little length to float my 225#. Most of my quiver is tree boards: 151 slush slasher, 154 Party Wave, 166 Tailgunner. I'm stoked to get my new 161 Surfari in the trees if it ever snows enough to get the base up around here.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

WigMar said:


> I think torsional flex helps in the trees. I also don't like too much of a tail in there, but I'm not really riding switch through trees that much. I have a preference for softer highbacks with a fair amount of lateral flex. Volume shifted boards are rad, but if it's getting really deep and low angle I need a little length to float my 225#. Most of my quiver is tree boards: 151 slush slasher, 154 Party Wave, 166 Tailgunner. I'm stoked to get my new 161 Surfari in the trees if it ever snows enough to get the base up around here.


How much torsional flex to you get with your longer decks? Can you steer those through tight trees? Sometimes I’m not sure that a smaller deck necessarily better. I like my Rossi XV 159. #170. Feel like I can steer it. But need a bit softer for slower speeds.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Scalpelman said:


> How much torsional flex to you get with your longer decks? Can you steer those through tight trees? Sometimes I’m not sure that a smaller deck necessarily better. I like my Rossi XV 159. #170. Feel like I can steer it.


My tailgunner's got a good amount of torsional flex. With the pintail, it's as good in the trees as my volume shifted swallowtails and is quite a bit better when the snow is really deep or the pitch is low angle. Sometimes you need a longer pow board, and maybe a snorkel. I had a 144 cool bean that had almost no torsional flex, and it was more of a bear in the trees than the 166 tailgunner is. I find drops are easier on the larger tailgunner too. It seems to handle fore-aft weighting mistakes a little better, and blasts through bomb holes.

I've noticed that my short fats are kinda slower in the powder. If you lean back to sink the tail, it serves as a brake. Speed scrubbing slashes are also pretty easy cause there's not much board to throw around. This can be kinda nice in tight trees. I found myself taking more aggressive lines than I might normally because these short-fat decks are little slower and it's easy to dump speed with a slash or just by leaning back. Then it really dumps and I break out the big boy tailgunner and ride those same more aggressive lines like a boss cause they seem normal now.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I typically don’t bother with the trees unless I know there will at least be soft snow, doesn’t need to be untouched. However once the snow is hard I’ll just carve on groomers instead. For that reason, along with tight east coast trees I’m thinking volly shifty. Although I did almost walk out of the shop with a mind expander today while picking up my board. Do I need another? No, my party platter has been awesome in there but I’d like to go a little further with this. I’ve always ignored tree riding but the bite has taken hold.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I typically don’t bother with the trees unless I know there will at least be soft snow, doesn’t need to be untouched. However once the snow is hard I’ll just carve on groomers instead. For that reason, along with tight east coast trees I’m thinking volly shifty. Although I did almost walk out of the shop with a mind expander today while picking up my board. Do I need another? No, my party platter has been awesome in there but I’d like to go a little further with this. I’ve always ignored tree riding but the bite has taken hold.


Probably 90% of our time is spent in the trees, because once everything is covered, we can almost anyways find good snow in them. No desire to ride packed snow in the trees. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Gf and I ride trees at jay a lot when we're there. It's one of our favorite things about the mountain.

I should mention that I bought her a tailgunner that's a bit on the big side for her at 148 but she loves it in the trees. I really want to ride one my size!


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Definitely need to ride my Tailgunner split on a resort pow day at some point this winter. Hard to get a good feel for it one run at a time. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Ideal for trees i ride:
155 Stun Gun, 152 Panhandler, 159 Landlord, 161 Fish. 

I can ride my other boards, but those are the best.


----------

